# Pellets Verus Grain?



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*What is better & what is the pros & cons of pellets verses grains?

What do you feed your birds?*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We only have one bird, and are novices, but we give her pellets now (she used to get seeds).Have read a lot about both grains and pellets recently. Pellets seem more complete nutrition with vitamins and all, although some have additives that aren't great. In the wild, pigeons eat grains and seeds. I think if we had a lot of birds we would get pellets (although I don't know if this is a "fad").--Cindy


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I give my breeders pellets and the young come out great. I've always been told that you can't race on pellets thay need more water and will stop and drink. If you listen to Warren thats all his birds get even for racing, so I'm starting to rethink my stratagy as he wins more than I do.
Dave


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> I give my breeders pellets and the young come out great. I've always been told that you can't race on pellets thay need more water and will stop and drink. If you listen to Warren thats all his birds get even for racing, so I'm starting to rethink my stratagy as he wins more than I do.
> Dave


That interesting Dave. I hope to get more feed back on this one.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

we feed ower breeders and race teams a seed mix and pellets all year long. That way they get the best of both. No problems to speak of and they eat what they need. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

I feed my fancy pigeons grains five times a week, and pellets the other two. They've done great so far...

Regards,

Marcos


----------



## Gimpel (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a possible link between pellets and Cirocvirus. With grain you know what you're getting, with pellets anything could be in them. Feed manufactures will use meat by products,a possible source of the virus, to increase the protein content of the pellets.


Check out my Pigeon Art Site


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have always fed grain to my birds I do add pellets as a supplement to the grain,at the rate of 1 can of pellets to 12 cans of grain.*GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im feeding purina nutri-blend green and gold round pellet, they like it..and I feel more relaxed that they have all they need in that... 24.00 for a 50lb bag.. I think either way your birds will be fine.. but just using common sense.. the pellet would be more consitant with nutrition.. no food is immune to quaility dangers.. even grains stored poorly can harbor molds you can not see..and make your birds sick.. so one is not better than another.. as said the only advantage for me with the pellet is it is consitant nutrition..where grains and seeds anything can affect it..even the soil in which it is grown..so some grains can be low in certain minerals and vitamins and you don't even know it.. a postive is it is a natural feed and the birds love it.. we feed our dogs dry dog food kibble a 100% complete diet.. so do not see anyting wrong with feeding a pigeon the same way.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

I feed a mix of pellets and grains... I don't feed pigeon pellets but I feed a soft bill pellet that has 15 % protein and vitamins and minerals and I add it to my pigeon mix.. 50% Of each and they love it.

It is really up to you if you want to feed pellets only or mix it.... You don't even need pellets... many people don't put pellets in their feed and they are doing great... The seeds are more natural to the bird so they prefer it.... The pellets might cause a change in their feces though....


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I have heard of people mixing Turkey pellets in with seed. What kind of nutrition value does the Turkey pellets have & is it ok to feed them?*


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Feed both pellets and grains. Babies grow better(bigger) on pellets than when feed grains alone in my experience. But feeding pellets alone makes them hungrier so you most likely will have to feed them more.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently switched back to grain, the biggest thing I noticed was how much more grit they use. Still not sold on grain only...seems like it allows them to pick through and only eat what they like and the pellets give them a consistant nutritional intake(like making a kid eat the peas and carrots when all they want is chicken and potatoes). I seem'd to have less rodents with the pellets. Now what if a bird is lost and a good hearted person takes it in and gives it seed and your bird although hungry doesn't recognize what humans know as thier food?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

rackerman said:


> *I have heard of people mixing Turkey pellets in with seed. What kind of nutrition value does the Turkey pellets have & is it ok to feed them?*


I feed turkey pellets 24/7 for all my breeders free choice. Over winter I feed everybody turkey pellets & whole feed corn , red grit & water. Mix 1/4pellets to 3/4 grain for my performing rollers. I've heard tell that turkey pellets can cause kidney problems but been doing for 4 years seen no problem yet. Like pellets cause know everyone gets same amount vit & min.Use T pellets cause haven't found P pellets I like ( protien ) value close by.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Ross
Hows it going? 
I heard the turkey pellets are way too high in protein and the pigeons cant digest that much protein. In turn something in the process builds up gradually in the kidneys. 
I just wish I could remember where or who said it. 
The max protein recommended for pigeons is about 16% from what I hear. I mix purina pellets with various grains and seeds. My birds are pretty healthy from what I can see here. 
yits


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

velo99 said:


> Hey Ross
> Hows it going?
> I heard the turkey pellets are way too high in protein and the pigeons cant digest that much protein. In turn something in the process builds up gradually in the kidneys.
> I just wish I could remember where or who said it.
> ...


. How's it goin V 
As I said I heard it to Dr Colin Walker of Aust. has said it & alot of folks aren't listening to him anymore he has become a seller & promoter of alot of stuff which makes your objectivety go away. I originally heard of Turkey pellets being used in Levi's book. I've had birds die from choking on corn doesn't mean I stop feeding it. So far so good.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Ross Howard said:


> I feed turkey pellets 24/7 for all my breeders free choice. Over winter I feed everybody turkey pellets & whole feed corn , red grit & water. Mix 1/4pellets to 3/4 grain for my performing rollers. I've heard tell that turkey pellets can cause kidney problems but been doing for 4 years seen no problem yet. Like pellets cause know everyone gets same amount vit & min.Use T pellets cause haven't found P pellets I like ( protien ) value close by.


I think you don't see problem because you mix it with corn. The kidney damage is a result of too much protein. Basically the kidney can't process the high protein anymore.

I use hog pellets, too, in my birds and I don't see problem except they get fat too fast! Damn hog pellets has about 4-5% fat which seems to be too high. I use that to increase the fat nutrients in my bird though. So I add layer pellets to add calcium and multivitamins/minerals and hog pellets for fat and the rest are taken care by grains.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Ross Howard said:


> I feed turkey pellets 24/7 for all my breeders free choice. Over winter I feed everybody turkey pellets & whole feed corn , red grit & water. Mix 1/4pellets to 3/4 grain for my performing rollers. I've heard tell that turkey pellets can cause kidney problems but been doing for 4 years seen no problem yet. Like pellets cause know everyone gets same amount vit & min.Use T pellets cause haven't found P pellets I like ( protien ) value close by.


I wonder how many Pigeon keepers feed Turkey pellets? I am really curious!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I use 16% gamebird pellets with no problem mixed with grain myself .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the pellet is basically soybean, wheat and corn, fortified with vitamins and minerals... now if a bag of grain cost the same..but has 6 more grains in there just for pigeons... I would pick the pigeon product.. the pellet nutra-blend green and gold is just for pigeons..so If I was going to use a pellet.. (which Iam right now) I would use that one as it is made just for pigeons.. why not.. would you buy soybean meal, wheat and then corn and mix it yourself for for your birds ?... Im sure it is fine from time to time or even for a round of youngsters with grain.. but as a sole diet.. I would use the one just for pigeons..grain or pellets.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I think that pellets just for birds that have the right amount of protein and fat is fine for them... but doesn't chicken and turkey pellets have too much salt?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I fed only grain my first couple of years and I did fairly good int he races.

Last year I fed pellets only, as an experiment (on the forum suggestion of Warren Smith). I did not do so well in the races. But there are so many variables involved in racing results, that this is hardly more than an anecdotal thing.

This year I am feeding a mixture. But of course the pigeons prefer grain and the last thing they will eat are pellets.

I will say this. The babies raised on pellets only, are really nice and plump babies.

I have only used Purina Nutra-Blend Green and Gold when feeding pellets. Mostly green.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> *I fed only grain my first couple of years and I did fairly good int he races.
> 
> Last year I fed pellets only, as an experiment (on the forum suggestion of Warren Smith). I did not do so well in the races.* But there are so many variables involved in racing results, that this is hardly more than an anecdotal thing.
> 
> ...


I have observed the same. The problem with pellets that I see is that they are already like predigested. Because of that I am assuming that they get consumed right away by the body so the birds feel hungrier. Grains take time to be digested and assimilated.

What I also noticed is that pellet bags don't mention carbohydrates content. My suspicion is that pellets may not have enough carbohydrates in them. So I would add grain to get some carbohydrates for your racing needs.

I also noticed that you have to feed your birds more if feeding pellets alone. An ounce of pellet is not an ounce of grain. In my observation if I give my birds that amount they look hungrier with the pellets alone.

I suppose the solution if you want to feed pellets alone is just hopper feed them. They can then eat as much as they want and anytime they feel like eating. Or feed them twice the normal amount you give as if it were grains.


----------

